# Victory VAP for Field?



## proelite06 (Feb 9, 2011)

Anyone shooting them for field? What are your thoughts on them? Are they tough? Do they compare to other high end shafts like CE Nano's or Easton ACG's? I know there fatter and lighter than Nano's. I have been shooting CE Nano XR's for about 3 or 4 years and love them but I might be interested in trying some new shafts and saving a few bucks.


----------



## mongoosesnipe (Apr 3, 2009)

they are about the same diameter as ace and x10 arrows they use easton g sized components and you can also use the new easton deep six components the are really grreat arrows i have been using them for over a year now and have no complaints


----------



## SEC (Jul 13, 2007)

Wonderful shafts. As mongoose said, small diameter, easton g components...use the pin nocks not just the G insert nocks!!. Price is great, the VAP 1 (.001 straightness) is less than half that of the ace or x10. They are VERY durable, I have used them for about 4 years and still have some of the original dozen that are still shootable.
As far as accuracy, my best field rounds were with the VAP's and the Minnesota state 900 round record was shot with them.


----------



## SEC (Jul 13, 2007)

I guess to answer you question...I have never shot CE Nano's, they were too expensive. I switched from Easton ACC's to the VAP's and have never looked back!
As for diameter I shoot VAP 350's at .229 diameter. The equiv CE NANO would be the 380's at .214 diameter. For $100+ per dozen difference I will shoot the .015 (1/64th of an inch) thicker shaft.
Just my opinion of course...I know several that shoot the CE Nano and love them and would not even think of changing.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

When shooting the VAP's, I found that the ACE pins were a little too big....

I chucked the pins up in my cordless drill and put some light sand paper on them....a couple of seconds is all it took and the pins fit nice and snug....

SB


----------



## SEC (Jul 13, 2007)

Scott.Barrett said:


> When shooting the VAP's, I found that the ACE pins were a little too big....
> 
> I chucked the pins up in my cordless drill and put some light sand paper on them....a couple of seconds is all it took and the pins fit nice and snug....
> 
> SB


you found the Pin Inserts to be too big?


----------



## proelite06 (Feb 9, 2011)

I think I am going to stick to my Nano's.


----------

